# [OFF] Une distro qui mélange debian et gentoo

## BaNaNe

Salut!

Bon je vais bien expliquer mon topic parce que j'en vois deja qui rient  :Wink: 

Enfait, je suis en train de me demander si j'install debian à la place de gentoo ou non...

Je me demande si je dois changer parce que il y a une chose qui commence à me déranger dans gentoo : la compilation! Si maintenant je veux mettre KDE à jour, j'en ai de nouveau pour quelques heures de compil...

C'est alors que j'ai penser à debian avec le système de paquets très pratique!

Donc, pour moi, gentoo à des pts positifs: 

- Installation 'à la main' ou on fait tout soi-même

- Doc en fr à jour et forum fr

- emerge qui ne rate jamais

- ...

Mais debian en a un gros : 

- Installation des paquets plus rapides car pas de compilation

C'est là que je me suis posé une question : existe -t-il un projet de distribution qui propose une gentoo (ou similaire) mais avec  le système de paquets debian (ou similaire)?

Si cela n'existe pas, ne serait-il pas intéressant de lancer un tel projet?

----------

## Beber

gentoo grp  :Wink: 

mais je ne crois pas qu'il y ai moyen de trouvé des serveurs de paquet pré compilé ormis les différent cd grp qui sortent tout les 3 mois :/

----------

## zdra

C'est vrai que ça pourait etre sympas qq mirrors avec tout les packages gentoo compilé pour du i586 par exemple.

Sinon, ben passe simplemen a debian ! J'ai justement vu un truc assé sympa: http://linuxfr.org/2004/05/24/16348.html

Mais en fait ça m'a l'air justement de l'inverse que de ce que tu cherche puisqu'ici le but c'est compiler sa debian  :Smile:  Mais je suppose qu'il te suffi de compiler apt-get puis hop t'es parti avec des packages debian classique.

----------

## Beber

ouais, mais vive le dawa avec les initscript de debian & co ...

sinon, ca n'est pas techniquement faisable de faire des serveurs grp

imagine le nombre de CFLAGS et tout le tralala qu'il existe sur toutes les gentoo installé, voila le bordel et la place disk sur les server ...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *zdra wrote:*   

> C'est vrai que ça pourait etre sympas qq mirrors avec tout les packages gentoo compilé pour du i586 par exemple.
> 
> Sinon, ben passe simplemen a debian ! J'ai justement vu un truc assé sympa: http://linuxfr.org/2004/05/24/16348.html
> 
> Mais en fait ça m'a l'air justement de l'inverse que de ce que tu cherche puisqu'ici le but c'est compiler sa debian  Mais je suppose qu'il te suffi de compiler apt-get puis hop t'es parti avec des packages debian classique.

 

NON, on ne compile pas a priori :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> NdM : En fait, l'analogie avec l'installation de Gentoo repose sur l'utilisation d'un liveCD complet en terme d'outil pour réaliser des réparations ou une installation via un chroot, à la main. Il n'est pas question ici d'optimisation, de compilation, etc.
> 
> 

 

----------

## nuts

c est  bien beau cette idee, mais a la difference des version des paquet stable entre debian et gentoo   :Laughing:  , debian c est toujours xfrree4.2 par exemple

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Beber wrote:*   

> ouais, mais vive le dawa avec les initscript de debian & co ...
> 
> sinon, ca n'est pas techniquement faisable de faire des serveurs grp
> 
> imagine le nombre de CFLAGS et tout le tralala qu'il existe sur toutes les gentoo installé, voila le bordel et la place disk sur les server ...

 

ben avec une debian aussi tu choisis pas tes flags   :Wink: 

un mirror avec des flags "de base" comme pour les .deb, apres si t'es pas content tu peux toujours faire un emerge normal

----------

## Beber

ca n'est pas tellement le but de gentoo non plus de faire quelque chose de générique ..

----------

## ghoti

[oups, je crois bien que je suis un peu en retard sur ce coup là, mais je laisse quand même mon post  :Wink:  ]

C'est un débat qui a déjà été maintes fois lancé, non seulement ici mais sur la plupart des autres forums.

En résumé, il y a deux arguments "contre" :

- avec un tel système, on perdrait une des grandes caractéristiques de gentoo : celle qui permet d'avoir des paquets taillés exactement pour ses besoins (CFLAGS, USE, ...).

C'est une des forces extraordinaires de gentoo : un seul paquet permet de couvrir toutes les architectures et toutes les possibilités d'optimisation.

Il est impensable de faire des binaires pour toutes les compinaisons et tous les cas de figure possibles.

Faire des binaires reviendrait à réinventer MDK, debian et autres : Autant dans ce cas recourir à ces distributions !

- En supposant même qu'on mette un tel système en route : imagines-tu le nombre de "mainteneurs de paquets" qu'il faudrait ainsi que l'espace de stockage nécessaire, le traffic de "mirroring" que cela supposerait, ... ?

J'ai bien peur que tous le travail réclamé par les binaires se ferait au détriment de la qualité et de l'évolution même de gentoo ...

Il y a un compromis : concevoir des binaires de référence dans le cadre de la première installation (GRP)  : on obtient tout de suite un environnement complet permettant de se faire une idée générale, ajouter/supprimer des applications ...

Mais si on veut réellement tailler son système à sa propre pointure et avoir un système à jour en permanence, il faut nécessairement passer par la compilation. 

Remarque que la porte n'est pas fermée : il existe la variable BINHOST dans le make.conf, dont le rôle serait précisément de pointer sur un "serveur de binaires".

Mais comme on l'a dit plus haut, il n'y a pas de serveurs de ce type actuellement.

Et AMHA, même s'il y en avait, l'intérêt serait relativement limité.

Une dernière chose qui est assez frappante : gentoo est toujours en avance pour fournir les nouvelles versions (ne serait-ce qu'en instable !). Parfois même, si un ebuild n'est pas disponible pour la toute nouvelle version, il est possible d'adapter soi-même un ancien ebuild par des modifications minimes.

Sur les autres distribs, il faut attendre la bonne volonté de l'éditeur : lorsque mdk annonce qu'il est le premier à fournir ceci ou cela, ça fait souvent bien longtemps qu'on en dispose sous gentoo !  :Wink: Last edited by ghoti on Wed May 26, 2004 12:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## scout

 *BaNaNe wrote:*   

> Si maintenant je veux mettre KDE à jour, j'en ai de nouveau pour quelques heures de compil...

 

Je ne sais pas depuis combien de temps tu utilises gentoo, mais je peux te dire qu'au bout d'un certain temps on s'y fait. Lance emerge dans un screen quand tu pars le matin au boulot, ou la nuit quand tu n'utilises pas ton ordi, et puis avec PORTAGE_NICENESS=15 on peux travailler en même temps que le emerge. C'est juste une habitude à prendre, et puis à moins que tu veuilles vraiment une fonctionnalité supplémentaire, on s'en fout que les programmes ils doivent attendre le week-end pour être updatés ...

Et pour finir kde ça prenait trop de temps à compiler, alors j'utilise des programmes gtk et fluxbox, et maintenant je ne reviendrais plus en arrière  :Cool:  . Merci à la gentoo pour m'avoir invité à ne plus utiliser kde   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## zdra

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sur les autres distribs, il faut attendre la bonne volonté de l'éditeur : lorsque mdk annonce qu'il est le premier à fournir ceci ou cela, ça fait souvent bien longtemps qu'on en dispose sous gentoo ! 

 

Bien vrai ça ! j'ai d'ailleur déjà vu des packet arriver dans portage avant l'annonce sur le site officiel du projet  :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *scout wrote:*   

> Lance emerge dans un screen quand tu pars le matin au boulot, ou la nuit quand tu n'utilises pas ton ordi,

 

Oui, je me demande si le problème n'est pas là : ils "attendent" que la compilation soit terminée pour continuer à utiliser leur machine et c'est cela qui leur fait voir le temps long !

Ce serait peut-être un message à faire passer plus vigoureusement. Par exemple, si on préconisait plus chaleureusement de faire l'installation à partir de knoppix au lieu de booter sur le LiveCD, cela apparaîtrait bien moins pénible ...

Bon, je vais voir où en est mon emerge world  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

C'est clair que finalement je vois pas tellement à quoi sert le liveCD, pour ma part un chroot depuis une autre distrib et l'affaire est reglée, c'est une grande force de gentoo d'ailleur ça de pouvoir s'installer depuis n'importe quelle systeme déjà installé... Le jours ou on sait le faire depuis windows ce sera bien marrant aussi  :Laughing:  (fin ce jours arrivera ptetre jamais... bien qu'avec un cygwin on peut sans doute y parvenir...)

----------

## yuk159

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  ils "attendent" que la compilation soit terminée pour continuer à utiliser leur machine et c'est cela qui leur fait voir le temps long !

 

A bon ?? on peut lancer plusieurs taches en même temps sur lInUx ?   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## scout

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Le jours ou on sait le faire depuis windows ce sera bien marrant aussi  (fin ce jours arrivera ptetre jamais... bien qu'avec un cygwin on peut sans doute y parvenir...)

 

Avec colinux ce sera faisable dans peu de temps à mon avis

----------

## DuF

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*    ils "attendent" que la compilation soit terminée pour continuer à utiliser leur machine et c'est cela qui leur fait voir le temps long ! 
> 
> A bon ?? on peut lancer plusieurs taches en même temps sur lInUx ?   

 

Seulement si t'as un octo-pro avec 2Go de ram par proc, car c'est bien connu que lInUx c'est pas encore au point niveau multitâche  :Laughing: 

----------

## yuk159

 *DuF wrote:*   

> c'est bien connu que lInUx c'est pas encore au point niveau multitâche 

 

Mort de rire  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CryoGen

Il existe quand meme quelque packet compilé comme openoffice ou Mozilla... en general tout les pacquet *-bin lol

----------

## Beber

mais cela est valable pour les logiciels tres long a compilé ...

----------

## zdra

distcc ça fait quand meme plaisir quand on a sur le réseau un 2.2Ghz et un 1.6Ghz tous les 2 athlonXP... donc une compilation en // qui trace a mort, puis une install du binaire sur le 2eme pcs et hop le tours est réglé  :Very Happy:  Avec ça openoffice il a qu'a bien se tenir  :Very Happy:  Fin j'ai découvert cette merveille hier... prochaine grosse update je pourai voir la différence  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

Pour faire encore plus geek que distcc, tu fous du openmosix partout, bon ça risque de pas changer ta vie ni d'apporter grand chose pour les compilations par rapport à distcc, mais c'est qd même terrible geek  :Smile: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Distcc c'est bien car çà marche meme si tu n'a pas la meme architecture sur les processeurs. Quelqu'un à déjà essayé de le faire sur le net ?

Est ce qu'un débit de 1024/256 est suffisant ?

----------

## ranDom

apres qq mois passé sous gentoo je suis retourné à debian.

ce qui me genait: la compil qui prend un peu trop de temps, surtout sur ma ptite machine que je peux difficilement laisser allumée pdt une semaine ( laptop p3 600 )

pour en revenir à debian:

il y a de tres bonnes docs / forums en français :

http://www.via.ecp.fr/~alexis/formation-linux/

http://www.debian-fr.org

pour le traditionnel pseudo argument sur l'age des packages:

ok la debian "stable" est plutot vieille, particulierment adapté à un usage "serveur classique".

sinon la debian unstable ( de nom seulement ) est aussi à jour que n'importe quelle distribe. je l'utilise depuis plusieurs mois, suis en xfree 4.3 av xfce4, noyo 2.6.6 ....

enfin, apres avoir fait un tour chez redhat, mandrake, gentoo, lfs et corel ( sic ... ), je n'ai jamais trouvé un outil de gestion de package aussi performant / pratique que apt-get.

finalement, une installation minimale de la debian, sans utiliser tasksel ni dselect permet d'avoir un systeme vraiment minimal, à compléter à grand coup de apt-get

mes 2 ¢

cordialement

----------

## scout

 *ranDom wrote:*   

> enfin, apres avoir fait un tour chez redhat, mandrake, gentoo, lfs et corel ( sic ... ), je n'ai jamais trouvé un outil de gestion de package aussi performant / pratique que apt-get.

 

Heu, attention y'en a qui risquent d'être scandalisés là ...

Ca serait bien de pas recommencer ça: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=154000&

----------

## ghoti

 *ranDom wrote:*   

> pour le traditionnel pseudo argument sur l'age des packages:
> 
> ok la debian "stable" est plutot vieille, particulierment adapté à un usage "serveur classique".
> 
> sinon la debian unstable ( de nom seulement ) est aussi à jour que n'importe quelle distribe. je l'utilise depuis plusieurs mois, suis en xfree 4.3 av xfce4, noyo 2.6.6 ....

 

Pourtant, je me suis laissé dire que le mélange stable/unstable n'était pas particulièrement une partie de plaisir sous Debian ?  :Mr. Green: 

Non, sans blague, malgré tout ce qu'on a pu dire (moi y compris), la compilation reste une affaire très exigeante, difficilement supportable sur des configurations anciennes.

C'est le prix à payer pour la souplesse, comme la relative "vieillesse" est le prix de la stabilité sur Debian et l'"unstabilté", le prix de la nouveauté, que ce soit sur gentoo ou debian.

Toutefois, je persiste à croire que Gentoo n'a rien à gagner à proposer systématiquement des binaires (hors GRP, j'entend !). 

Quels seraient encore dans ce cas les caractéristiques qui pourraient la démarquer de Debian ?

On peut préférer apt-get à emerge, bien sûr, mais il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait une différence de puissance à ce point fondamentale ...

----------

## pikapika

si je devais faire un mix, je ferais bien une debian avec portage et emerge.

j'ai bien essayé debian from scratch sur une machine de test, mais impossible de faire quoi que ce soit avec apt-get ! je crois que j'ai la scoumoune avec.

----------

## Hammerhead2048

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Distcc c'est bien car çà marche meme si tu n'a pas la meme architecture sur les processeurs. Quelqu'un à déjà essayé de le faire sur le net ?
> 
> Est ce qu'un débit de 1024/256 est suffisant ?

 

Ah bon ? Ca marche même sur le net ? Parce que si c'est ça, ça m'interresse énormément. Surtout que je vais refaire l'installation mais à partir du stage1.

Et puis, moi, le temps de compilation, ça me dérange pas trop, je lance la compilation et je prend soit ma GBA, soit ma GC pour jouer en attendant.

Et si je veux aller sur le net, j'ai un 2ème PC  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Hammerhead2048 wrote:*   

> Et puis, moi, le temps de compilation, ça me dérange pas trop, je lance la compilation et je prend soit ma GBA, soit ma GC pour jouer en attendant.
> 
> Et si je veux aller sur le net, j'ai un 2ème PC 

 

Pas besoin de tout ça : avec ou sans distcc, moi je le laisse compiler dans son coin et je l'oublie ...

C'est devenu tellement routinier que parfois je suis surpris de découvrir la nouvelle version de tel ou tel soft !  :Laughing: 

Comme on l'a dit plus haut, la compilation n'est qu'une tâche parmi d'autres et ça ne m'empêche pas d'utiliser la machine normalement !  :Wink: 

Je n'ai jamais essayé distcc par internet mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne marcherait pas : c'est un réseau comme les autres après tout ...

----------

## Beber

parce contre des stations distcc accessibles aux utilisateur gentoo ca pourrait etre quelque chose de fort  :Smile: 

mais y faut pas trop réver...

----------

## kwenspc

beh en fait ce qui serait bien c un genre de rézo distcc pour faire un bon panel de binaires qui ne sont pas dans les GRP et les mettres à dispositions d'autres personnes...

euh mais faudrait une appli pour ça. ça existe déjà?

sinon si je devais mixer debian/gentoo/autre je crois que...je referais un truc du style mais :

- avec une bonne gestion des dépendances comme les ebuild

- une bonne portabilité avec apt-get (bah oué apt-get je l'utilisais même sous une slack...ça va sans dire que c t mieux que pkgconfig  :Laughing:  et ça marchais nickel...je crois pas que ça soit super possible ou alors pas simple avec emerge/portage non?)

- une relative meilleur simplicité pour créer des fichiers d'install (genre ebuild)

- pas de base genre portage mais un truc plus léger et mieux adaptés pour les installs de différentes versions (et surtout pour customisé les install : où, si on veut les docs avec, si on veut que ça soit linké ou static etc...)

- le fichier d'install peut etre éxécutable...comme ça kk1 qui y connait rien : de base le fichier se lance en clikan dessus et tout se fait en arrière plan (dépendance tout ça...en téléchargeant ce dont il a besoin) et qui l'averti quand c fait

- euh...une licence GPL et pas creative (emerge c bien creative la licence? je sais pu...)

- et un bon esprit de partage et de communication et d'échanges d'idée...pas comme D. robbins   :Wink:  (il nous manquera pas celui là...)

euh voilà...j'ais pas dû faire le tour enfin.

je sais certains dirons que beaucoup de ses choses sont réalisables dors et déjà avec les ebuild etc...mais au prix d'une connaissance parfois poussé du système portage/ebuild/emerge

bon euh./..après l'histoire ne dit pas que je le ferais et surtout que je saurias le faire   :Laughing: 

(fo déjà que je maîtrise printf et les if  :Wink:   après on en reparle) 

sinon les gens : vous voudriez koi encore en plus?

----------

## zdra

Pour moi gentoo est parfaite comme elle est maintenant, pour portage les seuls choses que je vois à ajouter c'est :

 - modularité pour faire plusieurs emerge en meme temps. Ca peut pas se faire avec un deamon qui recoit tt les demandes d'emerge et recalcule la liste  a chaque ajout pour y mettre toutes les dépendances qu'il faut. Par exemple je fais "emerge xfree" puis "emerge gnome" et hop il comprend qu'il faut ajouter tt les packages de gnome dans la liste des packet qu'il est entraint d'installer pour xfree.

 - un emerge -C doit proposer de virer les packet qui avaient le packet qu'on supprime en dépendance.

 - l'idée d'avoir des ebuild executable me plait bien, et ce serait bien, et si au passage ça pouvait simplifier le systeme de portage_overlay ce serait bien pcq pour l'instant je trouve que c'est un peu brouillon pour mélanger nos ebuid perso.

 - Possibilitée d'afficher un arbre complet des dépendance d'un packet en mettant en couleur les packet déjà installé par exemple... mais ça j'ai cru voire que ça existe déjà mais je trouve pas comment.

 - completion bash quand on fait "emerge xfr<tab>"

Voila avec ça je crois que ce sera parfait, il faut pas plus, par exemple des assistant de configuration etc c'est pas le role de gentoo, il y a mandrake, fedora, suse pour ça  :Wink:  bien qu'aucun de leurs systeme de packet arrive a la chevielle de portage, mais ça c leur propble pas le notre.

----------

## guilc

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  - un emerge -C doit proposer de virer les packet qui avaient le packet qu'on supprime en dépendance.

 

Bah, emerge -C && emerge depclean, c'est pas beaucoup plus compliqué  :Wink: 

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  - Possibilitée d'afficher un arbre complet des dépendance d'un packet en mettant en couleur les packet déjà installé par exemple... mais ça j'ai cru voire que ça existe déjà mais je trouve pas comment.

 

un emerge -pvt mon_paquet n'est vraiment pas très loin de ce que tu recherche. Je viens d'ailleurs de remarquer que -t n'est pas dans la doc...

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  - completion bash quand on fait "emerge xfr<tab>"

 

emerge bash-completion, puis "emerge x11-base/xfr<tab><tab>". on est obligé de spécifier la catégorie, mais ça marche. D'ailleur, dans la doc gentoo, la atégorie est presque toujours spécifiée, ça sert en particuliers poru les paquets de meme nom (y en a dans portage)  :Smile: 

----------

## MacFennec

 *Beber wrote:*   

> parce contre des stations distcc accessibles aux utilisateur gentoo ca pourrait etre quelque chose de fort 
> 
> mais y faut pas trop réver...

 

Ca me fait un peu penser à du SETI ou du folfing  :Smile: 

----------

